

Stanford engineer invents safe way to transfer energy to chips in the body - chiachun
http://engineering.stanford.edu/news/stanford-engineer-invents-safe-way-transfer-energy-medical-chips-body

======
jcr
The paywall is here:

[http://www.pnas.org/content/111/22/7974.abstract](http://www.pnas.org/content/111/22/7974.abstract)

The full paper is here:

[http://diyhpl.us/~bryan/papers2/paperbot/Wireless%20power%20...](http://diyhpl.us/~bryan/papers2/paperbot/Wireless%20power%20transfer%20to%20deep-
tissue%20microimplants.pdf)

